# Problems with tablet M729



## joseph07013 (Feb 4, 2013)

Greetings!
I have the MID m729 7" tablet. I charged it completely, but it turns off after 10-15 minutes. I made sure that the auto turn off setting was not activated also. When it shuts down, it doesn't turn back on. I have to plug it in the wall and many times it still doesn't turn on and have to wait sometimes 10 min. When it finally turns on, I check the battery meter which shows it is about 90% charged. I've done this several times. Who makes this tablet, and where is the techinncal support information. It's not listed on the box. 
Any help will be appreciated. Thanks. Joseph


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

My guess is that a 7" Android tablet with technical support and a known manufacturer would cost at least $250 - $300 (US).

A MID M729 for $75 is a great bargain if/when it works, but it's also a gamble. 

This is the closest I found to anything remotely answering your questions: http://www.akaqa.com/question/q19192176262-Mid-m729-android-tablet-pc-operating-instructions?page=1

Don't know if this is relevant: User manual for 7" mid tablet pc.


----------



## Rearden (Jan 15, 2013)

I would say that any device that doesn't hold a charge has a hardware problem. I've not heard of a company called MID. If the store where you bought it won't replace it under warranty, maybe there's information in the box for manufacturer.

I agree with TerryNet though. Since a brand new model costs less than $70, getting a replacement with the warranty may be more trouble than it's worth.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA1M80H28093


----------

